# Usted, un electrónico ¿Es de buen comer? (Leer antes de votar)



## Nepper (Mar 5, 2010)

Esta encuesta está apuntada a comprobar la forma en que nuestro cuerpo administra la "Energía"

La encuesta pretende mostrar si el pensamiento humano consume mucha energía, y una forma objetiva de demostrarlo es analizando cuanto come una persona.

Solamente se debe responder con sinceridad el nivel de Cantidad con el que se está alimentando, para ello la encuesta se divide en 6 puntos:



Menú Light: Verduras hervidas, frutas, pescado y pechuga de pollo.
Este menú es para gente que se encuentra haciendo dieta rigurosa, con un cierto tratamiento o simplemente a dieta porque se pasó de peso. Vegetarianos deberían apuntarse aquí tambien.
Menú Sweet: Pequeñas porciones de Carne roja, pastas, y verduras varias, de postre frutas o yogurt (opcional Café).
Este menú es perfecto para el que dice llevar una vida sana, un poco de todo y no mucho de algo. En este menú NO se incluyen comidas grasas, fast food ni comida chatarra. Aquí se deberían apuntar los que simplemente no sienten deseos de comer mucho, por más que les llenen el plato.
Menú Típico: Carnes, pastas, verduras, frutas, yogurt, postres y grasos.
Este menú es lo que se considera normal, no se exagera mucho, se lleva una dieta balanceada y se permite de vez en cuando una comida chatarra y carne a la parrilla.
Menú Imagen: Carnes, pastas, verduras, frutas, yogurt, postres y grasos.
Este menú es idéntico en su cantidad al mencionado en 3, pero con la diferencia que está proporcionalmente desbalanceado durante el día. Un ejemplo es, al mediodía 2 platos de fideo, pero a la noche solo unas verdurita. Esto trae como consecuencia, que la gente que te rodea, tenga una falsa imagen de tu alimentación, preguntandose ¿cómo podes comer tanto?. Si sos de comer fuera de horario por motivos varios, tambien entras en este punto.
Menú Heavy: Carnes, achuras, pastas, y lo que a uno le guste (incluye postre)
Este menú es para el que no tiene remordimientos, para el que se come la última empanada (taco, factura, rosquilla, algo), el que no tiene verguenza de comer y puede dar pelea hasta el último momento, siempre y cuando, no suba unos quilitos (Kg)
Menú Heavy Metal: Carnes, achuras, Snacks, chatarra, y ¿por que no una fruta?
Gente del buen comer, el que no le dice que "no" al asador, este es su voto, el que no tiene miedo de los límites. Simpre que algo esté en la mesa, es bienvenido, es más por el placer de disfrutar que por simplemente alimentarse...
--------------------
<Motivo real de la encuesta>
Explicado todo lo anterior, y si te intersa saber por que alguien preguntaría estas cosas, es porque conocí gente que es electrónica, y otras aplicadas a la mecánica y neumática en cuanto al diseño y reparación.

La increible relación que descubrí es que aquellas personas que son "admirables" en cuanto a su conocimiento y resolución de problemas, son del buen comer, por ejemplo, mi ex jefe era de la categoría 6, yo me considero de la 4, un compañero del trabajo estaría en la 4... contrariamente, otros electrónicos y electromecánicos que no son de buen comer, no tienen la fuerza o convición que observo en otra gente, y a su vez, no son tan hábiles para entender problemas ni resolverlos.

En pocas palabras, descubrí que la gente grosa come mucho, y los que se nota que no buscan el "por que" no comen tanto.

En realidad no pretendo hacer ningún estudio científico, ni discriminar y excluir a nadie, solamente me pareció demasiada casualidad como para no notarlo... por eso, si acá somos todos buscadores del "por qué", y las cifras muestran una semejanza a lo propuesto, entonces... podemos sacar conclusiones...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

voto por el menu 6 ,pero creo que es pura casualidad lo que descubriste,deve ser coinsidencia nada mas,ya que no soy ni admirable ni tengo tampoco tantos conosimientos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 5, 2010)

soy estudiante y vivo lejos de casa.... aprendi a cocinar y es mas dificil que la electronica  me reuso a comer porquerias porque me acostumbraron asi...


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 5, 2010)

Mi balance:

Menú Heavy: Carnes, achuras, pastas, y lo que a uno le guste (incluye postre)
Este menú es para el que no tiene remordimientos, para el que se come la última empanada (taco, factura, rosquilla, algo), el que no tiene verguenza de comer y puede dar pelea hasta el último momento, siempre y cuando, no suba unos quilitos (Kg)

Pero si es la ultima empanada, porción, etc, siempre la dejo en el plato, eso ya no es de buen comer si no de respeto al que comió menos o al que se alimenta de otra manera, etc.
A pesar de eso no peso 65K todavía (midiendo 1.76)


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 6, 2010)

Yo soy imagen, ya que comer me implica perder mucho tiempo. Pero cuando me lo propongo, acabo con la mesa.

No tome en cuenta que me la paso tragando muchos dulces, refresco y cafe para mantener el nivel de actividad y soportar las desveladas.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 6, 2010)

Yo soy una mezcla  Cuando me da, hago dieta rigurosa, y cuando me aburro de la dieta me paso comiendo. He puesto la opcion 5 que es la que estoy llevando ahora, no miro la comida, me la como  

Creo que ha sido casualidad que te dieran esos resultados, pero bien puede ser que los que coman sin miramientos no se preocupen por el fisico y mas por el conocimiento, y al contrario con los que miran la dieta, pero luego habran mas gente que como yo, vayan cambiando los habitos alimentarios y se interesen por el "por que" de las cosas. Habria que comprobar cuantos genios famosos estan/estaban de buen año jaja

En fin..
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

Me encanta el Menu Heavy Metal.

Se re fueron al pasto con esa dieta. jajaj!!
Yo como bien liviano casi todos los días pero alguna que otra vez me deschabo y me como hasta la cerámica de los platos
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2010)

hay una realidad en todo esto y es la siguiente:

Aquellas personas que comen de todo, y en buenas cantidades, tienen mayores probabilidades de ser mas inteligentes, ademas tienen suficientes vitaminas, proteinas, aminoacidos, etc, etc, neecesario para la formacion de tejidos tanto musculares como sinapticos...

por ende los mecanicos y la gente que desarrolla trabajos pesados requiere el menu heavy metal...

yo lo prefiero paa poder desarrollar mejor el intelecto.

saludpos


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 6, 2010)

Yo el heavy, no me privo de nada y no me importa comer bazofia, pero tengo un límite, no todo es apto para mi paladar


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 6, 2010)

Yo le voy al 5, jejejejee, Pero no soy muy "groso" que digamos.

Comer es comer.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola.

No sé si es la 4 ó la 5, yo sigo la dieta TLM.
Es decir, no me privo de nada que me guste y mantengo mi peso (ojo dije mi peso, no mi sobrepeso).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 6, 2010)

Como "la Eulogia", esposa grande del gran Inodoro Pereyra:
"Yo hago la dieta del pepino: Consiste en comer de todo menos pepino"

El 5 es un lindo número, y el 5,6 o 5,8 también funciona...

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 6, 2010)

el 4 la imagen, al mediodia me como toooooooooooooodo lo que peudo porq*UE* estoy muerto de hambre, pero a la noche no como porque no tengo ganas de hacerme comida, y si hay comida hecha muchas veces le digo que no para no sobrealimentarme


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 6, 2010)

Pues no se yo que votar. 
Yo soy de los que dicen : Come , Fuma , J**e y Bebe que la vida es breve .
Me quedo con el video . 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHYJ_ADasks


----------



## jreyes (Mar 6, 2010)

Hay que alimentar bien al zapallo para que funcione como corresponde.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno! me toca votar a mi!
Y la verdad que me quedo con el menú Imagen...

todos me conocen por mi buen comer, pero la verdad es que da la casualidad que me alimento mucho cuando me ven, porque es ahí donde hay mucha comida. En mi casa están todos a dieta y por lo tanto, para comer un salpicado de arroz con arvejas, directametne no como...


----------



## bebeto (Mar 6, 2010)

5 definitivamente... cuanto mas graso mejor... me fascinan los embutidos.. pero bueno... viene de familia... y mas que soy mecánico necesito reponer mis energias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 6, 2010)

Lo más probable es que haya universitarios/electrónicos que padezcan sobrepeso debido a que tienen que estar mucho tiempo estudiando y/o trabajando y tengan menos tiempo para realizar ejercicio fisico.

He marcado menu típico porque me dan de comer en el colegio y no me dejan elegir.
los menus los hace un nutricionista

saludos


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 6, 2010)

hola buenas yo suelo consumir el menu tipico, estoy a coscumbrado a este menu desde siempre, es un menu equilibrado yo creo se todo e todo un poco , lo cual es bueno. matrix


----------



## DanielU (Mar 6, 2010)

Mucha carne, mucha pasta, papas. A veces pescado. Muy de vez en cuando hamburguesas compradas. Siempre siempre comida casera, lo unico comprado empanadas, pero como mucho 1 vez por mes.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 7, 2010)

Bueno, estos son los resultados hasta el  día de la fecha... visualizarlos por este medio es más agradable, y mas temático, ya que es un gráfico de "Torta" 





Gracias a estos resultados parciales, me doy cuenta de que


----------



## escalante75 (Mar 8, 2010)

Voto por el numero 6 pienso que solo es una coincidencia pero la dieta t en mexico me funciona muy bien y con la electronica obtengo el capital para mantenerla
salu2,


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 8, 2010)

Soy estudiante vivo solo no puedo hacer otra cosa Menú Heavy jajaja!


----------



## nacho_brc (Mar 8, 2010)

jaja... soy el unico que puso el numero 1.. en realidad me equivoque cuando elegi.. creo que soy 2 o 3.. simplemente porque como para subsistir.. no por gusto.. de todos modos me considero una persona muy activa.. cuando me propongo resolver algo suelo hacerlo..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 8, 2010)

estos resultados hablan muy mal de los electronicos/aficionados


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Bueno, estos son los resultados hasta el  día de la fecha... visualizarlos por este medio es más agradable, y mas temático, ya que es un gráfico de "Torta"




Mhhhhh... Tooooorta...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 10, 2010)

pense q*UE* iban a haber mas del menu sweet.. :S me siento solo y raro entre los electronicos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 30324Mhhhhh... Tooooorta...



Uhmmmmmmmm, TAMALES!!!!!


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 13, 2010)

Yo le voy al menu típico, afortunadamente por mi uneversidad hay muchos restaurantes  que sirven un buen desayuno y un almuerzo. Los platos son bastante balanceados y satisfacen el apetíto.


----------



## PEBE (May 2, 2010)

Jajajajaja,tamales uuu los de rajas jajaja, tortas!!!,quesadillas!!!,tostadas!!!!,tacos!!!,pambazos!!!,tlacoyos!!!,tlayudas!!!,sopes!!!, molletes!!! ssssssss delicioso, aunque no lo crean como eso todos los dias y estoy flaco!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 2, 2010)

quien va a desepcionar a la pobre res que dio su vida por poner un poco de su nalga para que yo viva un dia mas


----------



## Nimer (May 2, 2010)

Menú imagen para                  mi.


----------



## Dano (May 2, 2010)

Aguante el heavy metal....


----------



## pablor09 (May 2, 2010)

sale un menu 5 !! con el agregado que como en cualquier momento, no tengo horario (salvo al mediodia) y mantengo la linea (que es lo mejor de todo ademas de comer bien)


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

me mande 14 empanadas ,estoy a punto de rebentar


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 3, 2010)

este 1ero de Mayo me mande 5 platitos de locro casero bien cargadito...

eso es buen comer...o no?...y se viene el 25 de Mayo, despues el 9 de JUlio...etc, etc...y voy a superar mi marca de 7 platos de locro del año 2008

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 3, 2010)

Ayer a la noche, asado. Pata de cordero, tira de asado, chorizo, un poco de vacío, riñón y morroncito asado en el choripán, claro.
Y como el asador es el que más come... Comí como un animal. No sé si no le gané a tu más que docena de empanadas Gustavo.

¿Ensalada? No, gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 3, 2010)

Hola.

Buen provecho Cacho.
Tengo una duda ¿Cómo haces para seguir vivo después de todo lo que comiste anoche?.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Coincido contigo ¿Ensalada? No, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (May 3, 2010)

Hierba mala nunca muere, dicen por ahí...

De todas formas, no me comí todo el asado yo solo. Fue un poco (bueno, no tan poco) de cada cosa.
He de confesar que arrancar hoy me costó, pero ya llegué a la mitad del día, así que la parte más pesada ya pasó.

Saludos


----------



## PEBE (May 3, 2010)

Rayos, si me comiera yo todo eso me moriria de un tapon en las venas jaja.


----------



## g.corallo (May 3, 2010)

un heavy cada tanto vale


----------



## Helminto G. (May 3, 2010)

en la grasa esta el sabor


----------



## Tacatomon (May 3, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> en la grasa esta el sabor



Más en la que sobra en el sartén despues de unas carne Chinameca, una tira de chistorra y unos bisteces!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 3, 2010)

esa tortilla que embarras con la grasa del sarten despues de haber acabado con todo, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, (me dio hambre)


----------



## PEBE (May 4, 2010)

Aca en Mèxico se dice que la mugre tambien le da sabor a la comida jejeje


----------



## Helminto G. (May 4, 2010)

claro si no preguntenle a albañiles y mecanicos como les sabe un guacamole con nopalitos y secina en unas tortillas de mais azul de esas grandotas y gordotas cuando traen las manos reciensalidas del trabajo


----------



## PEBE (May 4, 2010)

Jajajaja, o las tortas saliendo del metro mmmmm


----------



## Helminto G. (May 4, 2010)

los tacos al pastor (de esos que presunen ser de pastor, pero aleman) del puestito de la calle con todo el mobiliario limpiado con esos trapos legendarios pasados tantas veces sin labar


----------



## Tacatomon (May 4, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> los tacos al pastor (de esos que presunen ser de pastor, pero aleman) del puestito de la calle con todo el mobiliario limpiado con esos trapos legendarios pasados tantas veces sin labar



Caballero, usted si sabe!!!!!!!


----------



## PEBE (May 4, 2010)

Pasele werito pasele reynita que le vamos a daaar? Y hay gente que sale viva de eso eee tienen estomago blindado mano, una recomendacion: no coman cosas en la calle en la banqueta si.


----------



## HADES (May 4, 2010)

jajajaj buenissimooooo,saludosss:buenpost:


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 4, 2010)

a que saben los frijoles?


----------



## PEBE (May 4, 2010)

como que a que saben? em saben como a chicharos

Oye si, hasta que lugar del mundo se comen los frijoles? Argentina los come?


----------



## elaficionado (May 4, 2010)

Hola.

Los frijoles son lo que en España llaman judías, alubias o algo así.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

[albur] los acompletadores [/albur]


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2010)

hola, yo trato de cuidarme, achuras no como mas.
alcohol tampoco .
siempre uno come porquerias............pero .......para eso uno es inteligente ......o bueno,en esto no tanto por que tuve que aprender luego de miles de dolores de panza.

les contare alguna scosas y costumbres:

1 -- como uno esta en la calle seguido cae de ir al kiosco a comprar algo .siempre mierda: un alfajor o papas fritas, eso es KK.
asi que un dia se me prendio la lamparita yentre en una dietetica,probe con varias cosas pero estoy LA VERDAD QUE FELIZ CON MI SOLUCION:
siempre tengo una bolsita de almendras en el bolso, son riquisimas y sanas, una bolsa de 100 gramos cuesta lo que 2 o 3 alfajores y me dura unos cuantos dias, asi que noes cara.
es muchisimo mas sana.
asi que : golosina buena.
un punto a mi favor luego de años comiendo porquerias, encima rico .

2 -- si uno se toma la molestia de aprender un poco para cocinar en la casa , salen cosas sanas, y en la calle si uno es de andar por el mismo lugar, siempre se consiguen restaurantes de comida nuena, es ir yprobar.

NOTA: cuando estoy con amigos ahi se me tuerce un poco la cosa,algo tomo ...alguna porqueria como , pero no mucho.
che...no puede ser que vayan a un asado y solo haya morcilla y chorizo !!!!!!!
eso si.,la tapa de el asado, que es cuero.......cuando esta crocante ....soy un debil asqueroso .

3 -- la ultima...que por desgracia la sufri , creo que para mi es la mas importante:
comer el paz.
es mejor ir a comer un sandwich roñoso a la plaza tranquilo , compartiendo las migas con las palomas y feliz que quedarte en una fiesta con mil manjares y una familia de molesta que te estan tirando pálidas constantemente y te amargan la comida, eso es mas dañino que chupar la piel de el pollo.
a la hora d ecomer :
tranquilos y felices.
que los demas se embromen .
mejor tranqullo en un macdonalds viendo por la ventana tranquilo o mirando a la minita de la mesa de al lado que en un asado con tu jefe de el trabajo si es una porquería.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

amen!!! (los otros 8 caracteres)


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 5, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los frijoles son lo que en España llaman judías, alubias o algo así.
> 
> ...


 
aw esas ya las conozco




> siempre tengo una bolsita de almendras en el bolso, son riquisimas y sanas, una bolsa de 100 gramos cuesta lo que 2 o 3 alfajores y me dura unos cuantos dias, asi que noes cara.


 
Las almendras ya peladas, no?


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2010)

si , ya peladas, hay tambien nueves y avellanas y en verdad otras mas cosas en las tiendas especializadas.

LO CORRECTO:
compra 1/4 Kg o lo que quieras, y las lavas, simplemetne con agua en un colador, luego las dejas secar bien ya la bolsa.

el tema es que andan de aca para alla ya peladas..... y no les tengo confianza, asi que mejor ser limpito .

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . LA VERDAD QUE FELIZ CON MI SOLUCION:
> siempre tengo una bolsita de almendras en el bolso, son riquisimas y sanas, una bolsa de 100 gramos cuesta lo que 2 o 3 alfajores y me dura unos cuantos dias, asi que noes cara.
> es muchisimo mas sana.
> asi que : golosina buena.
> ...


 
 Te paso mi receta Fernando:

100 gramos de almendras
100 gramos de nueces  y
200 gramos de pasas de uva todo mezcladito 

Un manjar de dioses 

Saludos !


----------



## PEBE (May 5, 2010)

Tambien es bueno comer avena diario, sabe muy buena en galletas, leche, malteadas,etc.  se los recomiendo.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

que esto se va a convertir en un club de salud!!!?


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2010)

y mal no vendria.
los que presumen de comer cualquier porqueria dejovenes luego a lso 50 lloran.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

Yo a estas alturas ya lo hago, por ser un vago, briagales y andarme tomando dos litros de cafe al dia tengo una gastritis que h intentado matarme una ves, procuro ser sano pero no me pribo de nada, pues como dicen unos compas a c**er y a tragar que el mundo se ha de acabar


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2010)

2 litros y de CAFE !!!!!!!!!!!
te busco el video y lo cuelgo ......
no lo encontre


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

este?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjodDvDzAJ0


----------



## fernandob (May 6, 2010)

ese ............ese .....................
lo busque anoche y no olo encontraba en ningun lado .
hace dias lo vi y me encanto ooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!! .................




adoro este foro ...siempre me comprenden..en el sanatorio donde estaba antes por tomar mucho cafe no me comprendian


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Ese video es...
...
...
...
GENIAL!!!
Mejor hecho no pude estar!!!. Muchachos, no tomen mucho café, a veces solo empeora las cosas...

saludos!!!


----------



## PEBE (May 6, 2010)

Pero el café artificial, el natural no hace mucho daño, yo por ejemplo duermo excelente con una taza de café de grano pero si tomo del soluble me duermo hasta el otro dia.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 6, 2010)

No creas, si hace daño. Esa bebida produce una adicción desenfrenada, yo por más gastritis que tenga no me privo de la dosis diaria de café (unas 8 tazas). Mi adicción al café viene desde la universidad, donde era muy común preparar la explosiva mezcla de café con cocacola, ideal para energizar el cerebro en esas largas noches de estudio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Con el café no tengo problemas, tomo poco y de grano molido. 

Y mate (infusión de ilex paraguayensis) ahora tambien tomo poco.

Ta bueno el video


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> No creas, si hace daño. Esa bebida produce una adicción desenfrenada, yo por más gastritis que tenga no me privo de la dosis diaria de café (unas 8 tazas). Mi adicción al café viene desde la universidad, donde era muy común preparar la explosiva mezcla de café con cocacola, ideal para energizar el cerebro en esas largas noches de estudio.



Sobredosis de café!!!... Ya me veo en la uni con la misma fórmula que Andrés


----------



## luztob16 (May 6, 2010)

Me parece super interesant el tema, pero a veces pasa que cuando te concentras en un proyecto full ni comes o la tipica t*E* pones a comer de poco en poco t*E* pasas picando full comida chatarra


----------



## Chico3001 (May 6, 2010)

Mi vicio es el chocolate... y las donas de azucar...  y no engordo!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Mi vicio es el chocolate... y las donas de azucar...  y no engordo!!!



Suertudote...


----------



## luztob16 (May 6, 2010)

ja ja pero de ley que el tipo de alimentos que comas te identifica


----------

